# Off to Burghley!!!



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm off to Burghley horse trials in the UK on Friday!!! 
I'm soooo excited LOL! I'm planning to get some pictures and I'll make sure to post them up here :greengrin:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Have fun! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks :greengrin: And I will :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm jealous! I'd love to go! I hear it's amazing!
I attend the Rolex Three Day Event here in KY, I've gone the past 3 years now and just love it! Went to WEG a couple of years ago too <has it seriously been 2 years???>.

It's fun to look at the entry list for Burghley and see horses and riders I have seen before! 

It's really nice to see that the 2 past Rolex Ky winners are competing.

Do you have a favorite? I love many of them  But I do have great respect for Allison Springer and Arthur from USA.
They came so close to getting the win at Rolex this year!

I can't wait to hear about it and see your pictures! I wonder if they will show it live on the internet at all? I'd love to watch cross country and stadium jumping, I need to look into it.

Here's my pics from Rolex Ky
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/collections/72157629902131091/


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I've always wanted to go to KY!!! I've been checking over the Burghley website and because it been so wet over here! My favourite rider there is probably William Fox Pitt from the Uk
It might be livestreamed, it would be so cool!!!
Love your pics Candice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

meluvgoats said:


> I've always wanted to go to KY!!! I've been checking over the Burghley website and because it been so wet over here! My favourite rider there is probably William Fox Pitt from the Uk
> It might be livestreamed, it would be so cool!!!
> Love your pics Candice


Thanks! Yep I adore William and his 'short' self haha...It always amazes me when I see him how tall he really is, he makes those big horses look like ponies!

If you ever get to come to KY, April is a really good time for the Rolex, and if you get to stay for a week or two, then make sure your here the weekend before Rolex, our racetrack - Keeneland races in April and Oct, and typically ends the weekend before Rolex  
I will definitely look for a live stream, would be nice to see Burghley!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL! There is a magazine out call Horse & Hound (its a british one) and it had a picure of the eventing team together at the olympics and William was so tall compared to the likes of Mary King :ROFL: I'll have a look for a livestream cause the first day of dressage is on today (theres two days because of all the entries!), I will post the link up if I find a livestream :greengrin: I dont think we'll be going to KY next year cause I'm trying to persuade my parents to bring us on hols in MN for the ADGA Nationals :wink:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I know he's sooo tall :laugh:

I got a video link where you can select the rider, disiciplin(sp) and horse
http://www.burghley.tv/vod/portal/?sid=gfqe4t7980a8m1d5sehkq0tka7

I cant find any livestreaming yet :angry: 
Heres a cool video from the best of burghley though :hi5: 
http://www.burghley.tv/bestofburghley/?vid=1990


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way cool!! Yes we will need LOTS of pics!!

I really like both those riders! 

That would be SO cool if you came to Nationals next year Lauren!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to see any of it online  But so happy to see that Andrew Nicholson won! I hope you have some pictures, I've seen him, but never seen the horse that he was riding.

Very nice that Sinead Halpin and MANOIR DE CARNEVILLE finished 2nd! I saw them at Rolex last year, loved their determination, and this horse is such a beauty!
Here's some pics 
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=MANOIR+DE+CARNEVILLE&[email protected]&s=rec

Glad that William Fox Pitt finished 3rd with Parklane Hawk, such a nice horse. I wonder how tall he is, I know I saw it listed somewhere, but forgot. I know he's a big boy.
Pics of them winning Rolex in April
http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=rec&[email protected]&q=parklane+hawk&m=text

I think the one I am most excited about is Allison Springer and Arthur finishing 6th!
I had picked them to win Rolex, and they came soooo close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I have them downloaded but I have to go to bed now :roll: 
Sinead Halpin had an AWESOME dressage score but then she had like 12faults in the showjumping  Mark Todd moved like up 50+ places :shocked:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok heres the URL!!

http://s1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg6 ... ls%202012/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, it was hard to get them in the dressage cos all the photographers were in the way :roll: I got some of Ollie Townend in the warm up :leap:


----------

